# Приклеивание клапанов и лайки к голосовым планкам.



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Дек 2016)

Доброго времени суток! Всех с наступающим новым годом! Дорогие друзья, посоветуйте пожалуйста какой клей использовать при наклеивании лайки,фетра, поролона на клапаны и при наклеивании лайковых полосок( возможно я не правильно сформулировал) к голосовым планкам? Мне посоветовали момент - кристал но я не уверен. На видео в интернети один мастер клеил на бустилат. Подскажите пожалуйста, очень важно Ваше мнение.


----------



## gerborisov (25 Дек 2016)

Я клею ПВА.


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Клеил и на БФ88 и на ПВА, "Момент" один знакомый мастер использует - я побпробывал, но вдыхать и нюхать вонь как то не комильфо... Сечас использую столярный клей made in USA (на фото слева) и Титебонд - этот использую ещё для ремонта по мелочи струнных (балалайки, домры). Вообще по клеям много обсуждений на профильных форумах - можно "покурить"))                                              Для залогов (лайка на голосовых планках) традиционный вариант это щелак. Но если его нет, я использую тот же столярный клей.


----------



## sergius-sergius (25 Дек 2016)

Лайку на фетр и фетр на клапан я клейл на Момент тонким слоем. Клей эластичный, надёжный.


----------



## glory (25 Дек 2016)

На залоги - шелак. На клапана Момент, 88, резиновый, клей-цемент, даже эластичный герметик. Т.е. любой клей подходящий для склеивания и эластичный..


----------



## ze_go (25 Дек 2016)

avm (25.12.2016, 11:34) писал:


> Клеил и на БФ88


испытал когнитивный диссонанс)) 
БФ и 88 - это совершенно разные виды клеев: 
БФ 
88


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Существуют несколько разновидностей его: БФ–2, БФ–4, БФ–6, БФ–19, БФ–88, БФ–2Н для склеивания деталей из черного металла и еще несколько разновидностей. Само слово БФ, расшифровывается как «бутиральфенольный». Цифровой индекс в названии клея говорит о процентном содержании поливинилбутираля или поливинилацеталя. Чем больше в клее присутствуют этих компонентов, тем выше эластичность высохшего клея. Но в то же время за счет пластичности клей проигрывает в прочности.


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Вот ещё информация по клеям, может кому пригодиться: прочность на отрыв ПВА ~ 5 кг/см?, а БФ88 ~ 11 кг/см?.


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2016)

avm писал:


> Вот ещё информация по клеям, может кому пригодиться: прочность на отрыв ПВА ~ 5 кг/см?, а БФ88 ~ 11 кг/см?.


А какой смысл в прочности на отрыв в данном случае? Эластичность - таки да, а отрывать там нечего


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Дек 2016)

Есть основание полагать, что ни прочность на отрыв, ни вдыхаемые пары отравы- не есть главные критерии. 

Главный критерий- сохранение своих  свойств как можно большее кол-во десятилетий после приклеивания. 

Поэтому и залоги, и подложки клапанов- клею на Момент. Аккуратно, с тонким слоем. Чтобы не пропитать то, что не следует пропитывать...


----------



## rodiongork (25 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> На залоги - шелак


Можно пожалуйста чуть подробнее для тех кто в танке? 
Это какой-то специальный технический, или прямо маникюрный?


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Для ногтей который, не годиться - Вам нужен :  https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шеллак


----------



## rodiongork (26 Дек 2016)

спасибо за информацию!
хотя поздно  я еще в субботу взялся переклеивать и гнусным образом использовал веселенький зеленый гель-лак. правда у меня нет упомянутой выше цели:

Цитата:


> сохранение своих  свойств как можно большее кол-во десятилетий после приклеивания.


я действительно подозреваю что маникюрный лак может начать отваливаться через несколько месяцев, но надеюсь что это сподвигнет меня поменять сами лайки - уж очень некоторые из них раскучерявились. да и другой инструмент собираюсь раздобыть заодно


----------



## avm (26 Дек 2016)

Ну а чего Момент или ПВА не применили? Этого-то добра в любом хоз. магазине хватает))


----------



## rodiongork (26 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Ну а чего Момент или ПВА не применили? Этого-то добра в любом хоз. магазине хватает))


лак мазать гораздо удобнее - он же прям с тонкой кисточкой для нейл-арта... сохнет быстро, и хорошо заметен, если лишнее нужно счистить 

А момент Вы какой предлагаете? Обычный, который эластичный но сохнет 24 часа - или "секундный" на цианоакрилате, но он вроде трескается при изгибе и т.п.?

(собсно я им обычно не ногти крашу - веду что-то типа кружка электроники и мы им активно пользуемся чтоб одноразовые маски простеньких печатных плат рисовать - т.е. под рукой оказался в нужный момент)


----------



## avm (26 Дек 2016)

Да я обычный Момент покупал  - "классик" или "кристалл", щас уже точно не помню. Нормально он сохнет))


----------



## globus (5 Май 2022)

Здравия! А как отлеплять лайку от алюминиевых клапанов с бывшим поролоном? Через одного рвётся лайка, через одного легко снимается. Поролон ссохся и склеил бутерброд. Подрезать трудновато.


----------



## stneu (6 Май 2022)

Зайдите к Павлу Гарину (Кострома),у него есть видео по замене материала клапанов гармони,как раз с алюминиевыми клапанами.Страница в ВК.


----------



## globus (6 Май 2022)

Спасибо за щедрое предложение)) Я в ВК не состою, и как там искать видео? На ютубе нет у него такого видео, не дадите ссылку на ВК?


----------



## stneu (6 Май 2022)

Замена материала на клапанах гармони.Часть1 — Video | VK


Watch Замена материала на клапанах гармони.Часть1 14 min 53 s from 6 September 2017 online in HD for free in the VK catalog without signing up! Views: 1604. Likes: 28.




vk.com


----------



## globus (7 Май 2022)

Спасибо, но там нет ответа на мой конкретный вопрос.


----------



## MAN (7 Май 2022)

globus написал(а):


> там нет ответа на мой конкретный вопрос.


А рекомендация отмачивать клапаны в "Саноксе" разве не является таким ответом? Или перед вами стоит задача не только очистить сами клапаны, но также сохранить и повторно использовать старую лайку?


----------



## globus (8 Май 2022)

Если посмотреть на мой вопрос, по-моему, там очевидно, что я хочу сохранить лайку. Каюсь, что прямо не написал. Уже решил вопрос подрезанием-таки лезвием канцелярского ножа.


----------



## globus (9 Май 2022)

А если лайку целиком вымочить в ацетоне или растворителе, она потеряет свои свойства? Спрашиваю, потому что отколупать-то отколупал, но всё равно с тыльной стороны, подлежащей приклеиванию к фетру, не отскабливаются даже по методу, предложенному одним из местных корифеев - по наждачке любой зернистости возить с нажимом, остатки поролона. Ощутимая жёсткая корка. Приклеится-то оно приклеится, но мягкость частично утеряна.

Я думаю, что лайка умрёт, потому что волосистая сторона пропитается ацетоном, насыщенным растворённым поролоном, и ворс потеряет свои свойства, станет жёстким и негибким. Если только много раз чистым полоскать.


----------



## gerborisov (10 Май 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А если лайку целиком вымочить в ацетоне или растворителе, она потеряет свои свойства? Спрашиваю, потому что отколупать-то отколупал, но всё равно с тыльной стороны, подлежащей приклеиванию к фетру, не отскабливаются даже по методу, предложенному одним из местных корифеев - по наждачке любой зернистости возить с нажимом, остатки поролона. Ощутимая жёсткая корка. Приклеится-то оно приклеится, но мягкость частично утеряна.
> 
> Я думаю, что лайка умрёт, потому что волосистая сторона пропитается ацетоном, насыщенным растворённым поролоном, и ворс потеряет свои свойства, станет жёстким и негибким. Если только много раз чистым полоскать.


В дешёвых инструментах, я всегда сдираю старую лайку, так, что на ней не остаётся присохший поролон. Лайка гибкая, а поролон твёрдый, если её сдёргивать под острым углом, ничего к ней не пристанет. Наоборот может немного остаться лайки на клапане. Не критично. Вы зря срезали ножиком. А пробовать химией можно, но я даже ни разу так не делал, не было необходимости.


----------



## globus (10 Май 2022)

Отмывается ацетоном очень и очень прилично, лайка как новенькая после высыхания.


----------

